# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger zijn

## pstubbe

hallo
ik heb 17 nov mijn eerste dag gehad ik zou 1 dec mijn eisprong hebben en ik heb toen ook sex gehad en de dagen eromheen ook nu zou ik 7 dec de innestelling hebben nu heb ik gister vrijwel de hele dag krampen en vervelend gevoel in mijn buik en liesstreek gehad kan dit goed nieuws betekenen.
ik hoop het zo ik ben wel een beetje misselijk

----------


## fairytale30

Pijn in de liesstreek, krampen in de onderbuik etc, kan altijd op een eventuele innesteling duiden, maar let wel dat het niet hoeft.
Innesteling lijkt qua symptomen erg veel op een naderende menstruatie, ongeacht of je nou altijd klachten hebt bij je menstruatie of niet. 
Inmiddels is je post van 8 december, en ben ik benieuwd of je je menstruatie hebt gehad of niet.

----------

